# Show me your Pedestal mounts....need ideas



## Jeff_C (Aug 30, 2007)

I want to mount my 157 inch droptine deer on a pedestal. I need a few different ideas. I killed this deer with my bow, so I want to somehow include the arrow.


Any pics would be appreciated.....


Thanks,
jeff


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Congrats on the nice deer. I have 4 of these pedestal mounts for big African stuff. Nothing fancy, just saving wall space. I have 2 pronghorns as well, but don't have a pic of them on the computer. I may try and take a pic later if I remember.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Okay, here is a couple of more that show the mounts. Sorry the pronghorn pedastal is a little blurry, I didn't give the auto focus time to adjust. Hope they help.


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

Beautiful trophy room you have there Chunky!


----------



## wushizfishin (Jul 25, 2006)

Follow this link: http://www.ttai.org/galleries.htmlYou should get some ideas here. I've got a picture of a ped. with an indian arrow in my shop. I could try to scan it and email to you. It is a cool mount. It is in a sneak and is kinda sniffing the indian arrow stuck in the ground. I've got a source for the arrows. Email me if i can help.
James

I forgot to mention, Cool trophy room Chunky. I would have loved to have been your taxidermist when you started that collection.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Sweet trophy room Chunky!


----------



## mrs puddle shuttle (May 4, 2007)

Not mine, but one my dad mounted.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

WOW, great trophy room..........I mean really nice.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 15, 2006)

ok i am not so sure i want someone copying me lol


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Thanks so much for the compliments guys, but I really wasn't trying to show off my room. Those pics are over a year old and there has been much (africa) added since those were taken.

You are right about the taxidermy, I don't even want to think about what I have spent on it. At one time last year, between my daughters and I, we had stuff with six different taxidermists.

Still waiting on a 4 horn (jacobs ram), ostrich, and scimatar horned orxy. 

I passed the date for early retirement the first of the month, but when I built my room I knew it would cause me to work an extra five years. No regrets, just the way things are. As soon as I get the Oryx, I will do some updated ones and really show off. 

Thanks again.

Mark


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Great room Chunky!


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Yrs back when they (pedestal mounts) first came about, I did a Whitetail supported by a Axis shed with the shed conected to a pc of Granite. I thought it was a nice pc of work and was made a deal I couldn't refuse on it. I'm currently trying to get a cape to do a BB on a pedestal with the other side of the shed, I have been saving the other shed for 10+ yrs. Nice work there Chunky.


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

Chunky...that's an awesome looking room...first thing that went thru my mind was...Mutual of Omaha's Wild Kingdom presents.... I know I just dated myself here because many probably don't remember the show but I used to watch it all the time as a kid.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

I do not have any "environments" with mine, so I do not think they will be much help, but what the heck. Here they are:

Jerry Huffaker's (Huffaker Taxidermy) pictures:





And my pictures:





[Click pictures for larger images.]


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Great looking mounts Charles.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Jeff_C (Aug 30, 2007)

I really appreciate the ideas. Got any whitetail pedestals? Thanks, Jeff


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

*Wall pedestal*

Jeff sorry this took so long but I had to take some pics..pics turned out a little bright but you'll get the general idea..We had the deer mounted on a wall pedestal and hung it low in a corner.. then we got an oak corner base cabinet and topped it with a slate rock we picked up..decorated ect.. covered with snow b/c it was killed in a snow storm..something different..Walker


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Nice mulie ... !!! I've got one that could be his twin with a little less trash ...


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

vBulletin MessageYou must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Rack Ranch again.
​
Nice looking mount!


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

spotsndots said:


> Chunky...that's an awesome looking room...first thing that went thru my mind was...Mutual of Omaha's Wild Kingdom presents.... I know I just dated myself here because many probably don't remember the show but I used to watch it all the time as a kid.


Gig 'em ... I remember that show .. ..and others

Chunky .. great room and great trophies.


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Here's a mule deer


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

and here's a whitetail


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

Awesome mount. Very nice sneak. Who did that?



WildThings said:


> and here's a whitetail


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I agree, that whitetail is awesome! The muley looks good too.


----------



## Dwight (Dec 15, 2007)

*Ped Mount*

I bought this cape from a fellow. It had a tatoo of a number on the inside of the ear.


----------



## Jeff_C (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks for the different ideas. I should have my pedestal mount back in a month or so.

Jeff


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

El Cazador said:


> Awesome mount. Very nice sneak. Who did that?


That would be me. It also started out as a 10 pointer


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Did notice the G 2s are a little diff. WW


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

WildThings said:


> That would be me. It also started out as a 10 pointer


vBulletin MessageYou must spread some Reputation around before giving it to WildThings again.
​
Looks good! Do you do taxi work for the general public? or just for friends? If you do it commercially...how much for a mount like that?


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

El Cazador said:


> vBulletin MessageYou must spread some Reputation around before giving it to WildThings again.
> ​
> Looks good! Do you do taxi work for the general public? or just for friends? If you do it commercially...how much for a mount like that?


pm sent


----------

